# Cuestiones en diferentes etapas de un Amplificador



## juanma (Feb 12, 2009)

Es elemental la duda, pero no me queda claro el tema de MOSFETs configurados en Clase A.

Las distintas configuraciones en los transistores estan mas que claras, es decir, las diferencias entre Class A, B y AB, pero en MOSFET como son esas configuraciones? 
MOSFET en Clase A que corriente de reposo necesita?

No se requiere superar el voltage Vbe como en los transistores. Se refiere a superar la tension Vt de la curva Id/Vgs?
Se trabaja por encima de esa tension para estar en la parte mas lineal?






Al hablar de amplificador MOSFET, no seria necesario aclarar si son del tipo incrementales o decrementales?
Los MOSFETs laterales se refieren a los incrementales?

Un saludo  

PD: Realizo las consultas en post separados a modo de dirferenciar los temas y que no resulte un post muy largo


----------



## juanma (Feb 13, 2009)

Les dejo algo mas, algo que me da vueltas:

Que determina que es el colector o emisor en transistores tanto NPN o PNP?
Se determina por la forma en la que se construye el transistor?






Hasta ahora lo que lei del transistor, toman el esquema del bloques N - P - N y a partir de ahi explican las polarizaciones, pero "arbitrariamente" llaman colector a uno y emisor a otro.




Estoy equivocado al decir que puedo tomar libremente e intercambiar el orden de pines del transistor? Es decir, el BC547 es CBE, puedo usarlo como EBC?

Saludos!

Edit: Encontre las diferencias.

*Emisor*, que se diferencia de las otras dos por estar fuertemente dopada, comportándose como un metal. Su nombre se debe a que esta terminal funciona como emisor de portadores de carga.
*Base*, la intermedia, muy estrecha, que separa el emisor del colector.
*Colector*, de extensión mucho mayor.

_El transistor de unión bipolar, a diferencia de otros transistores, no es usualmente un dispositivo simétrico. Esto significa que intercambiando el colector y el emisor hacen que el transistor deje de funcionar en modo activo y comience a funcionar en modo inverso. Debido a que la estructura interna del transistor está usualmente optimizada para funcionar en modo activo, intercambiar el colector con el emisor hacen que los valores de α y β en modo inverso sean mucho más pequeños que los que se podrían obtener en modo activo; muchas veces el valor de α en modo inverso es menor a 0.5. La falta de simetría es principalmente debido a las tasas de dopaje entre el emisor y el colector. El emisor está altamente dopado, mientras que el colector está ligeramente dopado, permitiendo que pueda ser aplicada una gran tensión de reversa en la unión colector-base antes de que esta colapse. La unión colector-base está polarizada en inversa durante la operación normal. La razón por la cual el emisor está altamente dopado es para aumentar la eficiencia de inyección de portadores del emisor: la tasa de portadores inyectados por el emisor en relación con aquellos inyectados por la base. Para una gran ganancia de corriente, la mayoría de los portadores inyectados en la unión base-emisor deben provenir del emisor._

Tambien las hay a nivel constructivo: _se puede apreciar como la unión base-colector es mucho más amplificadora que la base-emisor._

Fuente: http://wapedia.mobi/es/Transistor_bipolar


----------



## juanma (Mar 2, 2009)

El Input Stage se encarga de convertir niveles de tension en corriente.
Pero porque no directamente convertir niveles de tension en tension?

Comenzando a leer Randy Slone, pagina 73, comenta:
_"As I stated earlier, the primary function of the input stage is to accept a line-level input voltage and convert it to an amplificadorfeir current signal. There are several good reasons for not performing voltage amplificationat the input stage. but for now, all the reazon can be generalized in the simple concept that it facilitates independent control of the most desirable power amplificadorfier characteristics."_

A que se refiere con esa independencia?
Alguien podria ser mas especifico?

PD: Copio textual de Randy, pese a tener idea de lo que comenta, dudo que mi traduccion sea 100% fiel al texto. 
Con esto de aprender ingles por Internet, todavia no tengo el titulo de traductor


----------



## juanma (Mar 2, 2009)

Encontre este esquema y me llamo mucho la implementacion de la NFB.



Con una topologia asi, Q8 esta para ajuste de offset solamente?
Tampoco logro ver como esta dada la ganancia del amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Encontre este esquema y me llamo mucho la implementacion de la NFB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pinta medio como un engendro y es una configuración inversora con ganancia 240/10 = 24 = 27.6dB.
No me quedan claras tantas tensiones de alimentación en un esquema tan simple...a menos que le falte algo, pero no luce como un clase G.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Mar 2, 2009)

Buenas ezavalla.

Dejo el articulo completo, seguramente aclara mas el panorama que solamente el esquema. 
El articulo se titula Operation Amplifier Circuit for HIFI, pero de *febrero del 67!!* Recien veo la fecha.
Aun no lei el articulo completo (tarea pendiente), pero en breve lo hago.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2009)

OK. Lo voy a mirar a ver que onda con las tensiones de alimentación.

PD: Te diste cuenta por que es una configuración inversora?

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Mar 3, 2009)

Corregime si me equivoco, pero es por estar tomada la salida en el colector de Q8?
Sino, te dejo lugar para que te lo expliques   

El que sea una etapa inversora explica la ausencia de Cmiller?
Q9 esta para una mayor igualdad de corrientes de rama en Q7 y Q8?

Saludos

PD: Este cuatrimestre espero cursar materias que arrojen un poco mas de luz en esto. 
Temas como teorema de Miller, amplificador diferencial (electronica2) o lo que comentabas en el post de la red Zobel y realimentacion positiva se dan este año y no quiero arruinarles a los profesores el hecho de que, por autodidacta, pierdan la gracia de enseñar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Corregime si me equivoco, pero es por estar tomada la salida en el colector de Q8?
> Sino, te dejo lugar para que te lo expliques



Así es. Si tomara la salida de Q7, estaría invertida respecto a la entrada (es una configuración emisor común) y el VAS la volvería a invertir, por lo que quedaría con la misma fase de la entrada. Como la etapa de potencia no invierte (es colector común = seguidor de emisor), la salida estaría en fase con la entrada.
Como toma la salida de Q8, por ser un par diferencial, está en fase con la entrada y la única inversión la hace el VAS, así que a la fuerza es una etapa inversora (seguí el mismo recorrido de antes y lo vas a ver).
Lo único que no me dá es la ganancia, que el menciona por ahí que es de 50 (pero no dice que sea esa la ganancia, sino que es un valor de referencia para la estimación de la THD), pero con esa polarización, ni en pedo da eso a menos que no esté viendo algo...



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> El que sea una etapa inversora explica la ausencia de Cmiller?
> Q9 esta para una mayor igualdad de corrientes de rama en Q7 y Q8?


Q9 y Q10 *parecen* un par diferencial, pero la conexión y carga de los colectores es medio rara, de hecho...el VAS es una de las mitades del par...circuito extraño, eh?
Si te fijas, el capacitor en paralelo con el pote de 1K que fija el offset parece un capacitor de bootstrap, pero con una pata a masa dudo que lo sea. La verdad que no me queda claro que hace Q9...

El capacitor de Miller debería estar en el VAS, por que mas allá de las alimentaciones, si mirás con detalle, la etapa de salida es un par darlington de 3 etapas, pero aún así debería estar. El autor habla de una estabilidad a toda prueba, pero no da pruebas de ella y yo no sé de cuando es la historia de Miller, y considerando que aparentemente es la primera aparición de un A.O. de potencia...es probable que no hubiera mucho estudio previo al respecto.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> PD: Este cuatrimestre espero cursar materias que arrojen un poco mas de luz en esto.
> Temas como teorema de Miller, amplificador diferencial (electronica2) o lo que comentabas en el post de la red Zobel y realimentacion positiva se dan este año y no quiero arruinarles a los profesores el hecho de que, por autodidacta, pierdan la gracia de enseñar



Me alegro que puedas verlo. El tema de Zobel es mas un tema de control automático que de electrónica y la teoría de la estabilidad se dá en control, que no se si tenes en tu universidad. Pero espero que veas algo de eso, por que te va a ser util.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Mar 6, 2009)

Les dejo una parte de un amplificador.


O este amplificador *Electrocompanient*:
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/electrocompaniet.htm

Esta conformado por una doble etapa diferencial de entrada?
O tiene otra funcion?

Me llama la atensión que en el dibujo en gris, las bases esten unidas y a un punto de tension fijo. A menos que esten como fuentes de corriente, pero hay 2 en serie entonces.

En fin, dejo el espacio para las opiniones.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2009)

El Amplificador de la imagen:
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/electrocompaniet.htm
Son 3 etapas diferenciales, las 2 primeras están alimentadas por fuentes de corriente constante.
En la tercer etapa el diferencial alimenta a un espejo de corriente

Lo del recuadro parece una etapa en "Base común" alimentando a un espejo de corriente


----------



## juanma (Mar 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Son 3 etapas diferenciales, las 2 primeras están alimentadas por fuentes de corriente constante.
> En la tercer etapa el diferencial alimenta a un espejo de corriente


Tenes idea de cual es el fin de las 2 primeras etapas diferenciales?

Mirando el esquema nuevamente, la realimentacion se hace directamente en la entrada, como en el otro esquema que subi.

El tema de Low TIM, tanto en el Electrocompanient o el LeachAmp o el V-AG , mediante que esta determinado?
Por la realimentacion?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

Todas las etapas diferenciales poseen la gran ventaja del rechazo al "modo común" (Por ejemplo Zumbido de fuente)
Las 2 primeras amplifican tensión, la tercera amplifica corriente.

La realimentación a la entrada es porque el amplificador trabaja como "Inversor"


----------



## thevenin (Mar 10, 2009)

> Q9 y Q10 *parecen* un par diferencial, pero la conexión y carga de los colectores es medio rara, de hecho...el VAS es una de las mitades del par...circuito extraño, eh?
> Si te fijas, el capacitor en paralelo con el pote de 1K que fija el offset parece un capacitor de bootstrap, pero con una pata a masa dudo que lo sea. La verdad que no me queda claro que hace Q9...



Q9 parece coger la salida del Q7 invertirla y amplificarla un poco, e introducirla por la base de T8 a través del condensador.
Me parece una realimentación negativa.

Quizás esto ayude a aumentar el CMRR, o algo así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> El tema de Low TIM, tanto en el Electrocompanient o el LeachAmp o el V-AG , mediante que esta determinado?
> Por la realimentacion?



Interesante pregunta la de Low TIM. El tema es que la distorsión por TIM (intermodulación transitoria) era medida y reportada en un libro que tengo de 1977 (sip...es así de vieja) inyectando al amplificador la suma de señales de 250 Hz y 4 KHz (u 8 KHz...no me acuerdo) en proporción 4 a 1 (la de 250 Hz era 4 veces mas grande que la de 4/8 KHz). Luego de un tiempo no la ví nunca más en los informes de características hasta que apareció el audio high-end (en lo cual hay mucho cuento).

Parece que este tipo de distorsión no se puede obtener con *señales reales* representativas de voz o música, sino que es mas un ensayo de laboratorio, por ende su utilidad....no es mucha. Luego he leído de que sí suele producirse en los amplificador bajo condiciones reales, pero solo se produce cuando el amplificador tiene limitada la slew-rate por debajo de los 20 KHz, cosa que no se dá en los diseños medianamente coherentes.

En fin...aún me queda la duda de que tan real es esta distorsión...o si solo es otro cuento de la gente de marketing...

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Mar 18, 2009)

Tomando por ejemplo el amplificador de SiliconCHip (cualquiera sirve, pero es el que estoy analizando componente por componente), que determina la ganancia de tension del transistor del VAS? *Q3 (BD139)*


Aca una imagen de las tensiones:


----------



## thevenin (Mar 19, 2009)

No entiendo muy bien la pregunta, la etapa VAS es Q14, Q3 es un multiplicador de tensión Vbe, o sea la relación 680/270=5 Veces (3.5V) para la polarización de la etapa push/pull.

La ganancia de este viene dada más o menos por:

Siendo Zpp La impendancia de entrada del PUSH-PULL:

(Zpp//(R16+Impedancia Q10+lo que esté encima que no se ve) /re'

donde re' = 25mv/Ic 

De todas maneras Q10 tendrá una impedancia muy alta (megaohmios), ya que estos amplificador se hacen para tener una impedancia en lazo abierto muy grande.

En realidad la ganancia del amplificador viene dada -apróx- por la NFB, R6/R5.

No se ve bien la parte superior del esquema, por eso no tengo claro que hace Q10 si es una carga activa o que...


----------



## juanma (Mar 19, 2009)

Me exprese no muy bien, era tarde   

Con ganancia de tension del VAS me referia a que determina la ganancia de tension entre la salida de la etapa diferencial y el colector de Q14?
Es decir, de casi 5mVpp a la salida de la et. dif. a ≈4Vpp (Av = 800)
Medi la corriente que circula por esa rama (en el esquema la rama 21), pero el amplificador deja de andar con el multimetro en serie.
Con una R = 1Ω en serie, marca una V = 476.52nV

En este dibujo que dejo ahora esta indicado.


Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 19, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> ... me referia a que determina la ganancia de tension entre la salida de la etapa diferencial y el colector de Q14?


La ganancia del sistema la determina la realimentacion R5 y R6 (ganancia 1+10/0.51 ~ 21)

Todo amplificador 'normal' tiene ganancia 'infinita' a lazo abierto.  Cuando se limita la ganancia de una etapa la intensión es que tenga influencia fuera de la banda de paso del amplificador para prevenir oscilaciones, que no amplifique continua... etc.
Por ejemplo C3 esta para atenuar la ganancia en alta frecuencia del 'darlington' Q13-Q14


----------



## thevenin (Mar 19, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> juanma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto, es tal y como lo ha dicho Eduardo. 

Si quisieras medir la ganancia en tensión del VAS (salida de etapa diferencial al colector de Q14) tendrías que desconectar la realimentación y sería enorme , ya que se diseña así la propósito.

La ganancia teórica es la que te dije en el anterior mensaje, pero no puedes saber cuanto es la impedancia en serie del Q10.

No se si ahora está algo más claro... si no dilo e intento aclararlo algo más.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Mar 19, 2009)

Mas que claro gente.
Un saludo!

Edit:

En base a que se diseña la realimentacion (global) del amplificador.
Solamente en la ganancia?

Es decir, estoy desarrollando un amplificador XXX, en el cual tengo las 3 etapas (input, VAS y output). Como sigue la linea de desarrollo sobre el NFB?
Se tiene en cuenta las realimentaciones locales, por ejemplo, la degeneracion de emisores en los transistores de entrada?


----------



## juanma (May 23, 2009)

En este amplificador, la salida del par diferencial en la entrada es en base comun?
No logro ver a la base como comun para la etapa de entrada y la de ganancia de voltaje.


El capacitor Miller es el de 100pF?


----------

